# Knive ID help thx



## da_mich* (Aug 5, 2019)

Hello,

does anybody know this kanji? At first I thought it´s Sakai Koji 堺光治作 buts it looks a little bit different. 





Thanks from germany

Michael


----------



## ojisan (Aug 5, 2019)

Looks like 堺義家 Sakai Yoshiie. I don't see any info with this name on the internet though.


----------



## da_mich* (Aug 6, 2019)

ojisan said:


> Looks like 堺義家 Sakai Yoshiie. I don't see any info with this name on the internet though.



Thanks for you help. The big question is now: Is 堺 the town or the Name of the author. Maybe its 堺 義家.


----------



## ojisan (Aug 6, 2019)

It's most likely the name of the city where the knife was produced. A lot of brands carry knives made in Sakai use it like their family name. Sakai Takayuki, Sakai Touji, and so on.


----------

